# Pink cichlid?



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

My friend's daughter wants a pink fish in his african cichlid tank. We cannot think of any at all. Can anyone think of any? His current set up is 75G with electric yellows, a few peacocks and such.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Try something elbino. There are Pink Convict Cichlids. Not something I'd want but could get you the color.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing that's really pink, at least not by my definition. Some albinos are kinda pink-tinted I suppose.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

depending on what you have in the tank already, you could get one of the dragon blood peacocks, sometimes they are pinkish.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

How about a strawberry peacock?


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think there is a pink fish like she wants lol. But I thought I would put it out there and see. I was thinking also red jewels. I have dragon's blood that is orange and pink but it's not pink enough for her. How pink are strawberry peacocks?


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Some of the strains of dragons blood are pinker than other most sellers on aquabid have pics of the parrents I have seen some bright pink strains. Firefish are worth looking as well some say they are the same but most say not.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Was looking for a pic of a strawberry peacock for you and just realized that it's the same thing as a dragon's blood! So you already know what that looks like. I'm guessing you're looking for a bubblegum-pink fish? Don't think it exists in the cichlid world.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/p_nigripinnis_a.htm


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Actually there is another peacock listed as strawberry that is more orange that is very close to sunshine benga in fact I believe its a hybred. Allthough dragons blood and firefish are as well.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

gmaschke said:


> Actually there is another peacock listed as strawberry that is more orange that is very close to sunshine benga in fact I believe its a hybred. Allthough dragons blood and firefish are as well.


Dragon's Blood, Firefish, Strawberry, Tangerine, Poseidon _are _all the same fish; a hybrid peacock. Their lineage is unknown and all the names that are given are trade names. There is no specific colouration attributed to any particular name. They can be pale, almost white to a bright neon red and you can use whatever trade name you fancy for any of the colours, it doesn't matter.

If you can find one on the pink side, it would likely fit in fine with Labs and other peacocks.


----------



## Scorpy (Mar 25, 2009)

My red forrest jewel (male) is really quite pink - on the pastel scale..lol...so jewels are a good choice...also i have found some peacocks to be a peachy pink. I think it will come down to "shopping around"


----------



## Trojan_Cichlid (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Pink Convict and it is a nice light pink. My wife loves it!


----------



## NarakuAulonocara (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.californiacichlids.com/files/DSCN5811.JPG

If this is not pink enough, I don't know what other cichlid is.


----------



## redzebrayellowlab (Feb 19, 2009)

Albino Red Zebras. Red Zebras are orange, though, but I've seen albinos, and they're not THAT pink, but a little.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an albino red zebra and he's white. :-?


----------



## redzebrayellowlab (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I've seen one that's pink.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

To stir things up a bit I have heard of pink kissing gouramis being kept with more peaceful cichlids. She would really like that one with all the kissing going on


----------

